# [gelöst]media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 failed.

## dfrkp

Ahoi!

jaja der lange weg zum Firefox  :Sad:  kann jemand mit diesem Fehler was anfangen? ich bin noch nciht gefrustet aber zumindest kurz davor  :Sad: 

edit: das problem tritt auf wenn ich "emerge mozilla-firefox" mache, eben beim paket "alsa-lib-1.0.16" ...

```
make[3]: *** [smixer_python_la-python.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/work/alsa

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/work/alsa

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/work/alsa

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2496:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relev

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.1

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-li

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-java/java-config-2.1.4:

 * The way Java is handled on Gentoo has been recently updated.

 * If you have not done so already, you should follow the

 * instructions available at:

 *      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/java-upgrade.xml

 * 

 * While we are moving towards the new Java system, we only allow

 * 1.3 or 1.4 JDKs to be used with java-config-1 to ensure

 * backwards compatibility with the old system.

 * For more details about this, please see:

 *      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/why-we-need-java-14.xml

 * Messages for package x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1:

 * Install >=x11-libs/gtk+-2 if you need command gtk-update-icon-cache.

 * Messages for package dev-java/java-config-1.3.7:

 * The way Java is handled on Gentoo has been recently updated.

 * If you have not done so already, you should follow the

 * instructions available at:

 *      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/java-upgrade.xml

 * 

 * While we are moving towards the new Java system, we only allow

 * 1.3 or 1.4 JDKs to be used with java-config-1 to ensure

 * backwards compatibility with the old system.

 * For more details about this, please see:

 *      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/why-we-need-java-14.xml

 * Messages for package media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2496:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relev

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.1

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-li

 * 

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 126 info files.
```

mfg!"

dfrkpLast edited by dfrkp on Tue Apr 22, 2008 6:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Da müsste eigentlich weiter "oben" der richtige Fehler kommen.

Tobi

----------

## dfrkp

darüber stehen nur jede mengee "python.c:ZEILE: error: ............." ob das die ursache ist?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *dfrkp wrote:*   

> darüber stehen nur jede mengee "python.c:ZEILE: error: ............." ob das die ursache ist?

 

Meistens noch weiter oben. Da steht dann irgendwo, dass er eine Datei aus dem /usr/include/ Verzeichnis vermisst.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Und manchmal bis öft ist die Lösung dann revdep-rebuild (aus dem Paket gentoolkit)

Und wenn nicht dann die Faustregel:

Mindestens 50-70 Zeilen vor dem "Call Stack:" (+ den Call Stack) posten, da hockt dann meist der Fehler.

----------

## dfrkp

ich hab jetzt mal den kompletten output (fast 1000zeilen) kopiert und beim ubuntu no paste service hochgeladen:

http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/198861/

es wäre sau geil wenn ihr da was findet  :Smile: 

was meinst du mit revdep-rebuild ?

mein gcc ist eigentlcih aktuell. Ich habe mal gcc eingetippt und da taucht der gcc-4.1.1 auf...

----------

## Finswimmer

```
python.c:22:20: error: Python.h: No such file or directory
```

```
$equery b Python.h

[ Searching for file(s) Python.h in *... ]

dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r2 (/usr/include/python2.5/Python.h)
```

Sieht danach aus, als ob dein Python den Pfad zu der Datei geändert hat.

Lass mal revdep-rebuild -- -av1 durchlaufen.

Dann sollte es gehen.

Tobi

----------

## dfrkp

Ahoi!

ich hab jetzt

```
revdep-rebuild -- -av1
```

durchlaufen lassen und dann wieder ein mutiges "emerge -av mozilla-firefox"

aber der fehler bleibt leider der gleiche  :Sad:  die phyton fehler bleiben auch  :Sad: 

und nun?

ps: kannst du mir evtl noch veraten was ich mit "revdep-rebuild -- -av1" gemacht habe? will schliesslich was lernen  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *dfrkp wrote:*   

> Ahoi!
> 
> ich hab jetzt
> 
> ```
> ...

 

revdep überprüft ob die gelinkten Libraries vorhanden sind.

Installiere python mal neu.

Tobi

----------

## dfrkp

Guten Morgen!

gestern habe ich python mal neu installiert und das hat den fehler behoben  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

dann habe ich  mit "emerge -av mozilla-firefox" gemacht und bin ins bett, das dumme ist ich hatte den laptop nicht am netz und so hat er wohl nur gtk und ein paar kleinere packete geschafft. Nun baue ich gerade den Firefox  :Very Happy:  ich hoffe mal das es dabei keine Probleme gibt  :Smile: 

aber ein DICKES DANKE!! du hast mir echt geholfen!!! DANKE!

----------

